# Anesthesia



## dee45coderstudent (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello!

I am looking for a code in Anesthesia of a patient admitted for ureteral stent placement. The surgeon performed a cystoscopy with insertion of ureteral stent. Is there a code for the anesthesiologist? This is a question on exam under Anesthesia.

Deidre


----------



## bdobyns (Nov 30, 2011)

take a look at 00910


----------



## dee45coderstudent (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------

